# what do you think



## bev (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I have embarked on a low fat diet at the moment as I think its good to give the body a rest from processed foods and fat etc. So, just wondering if you all have some nice low fat recipes. Or perhaps we should have a 'recipe thread' to help inspire us all? What do you think?Bev


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> I have embarked on a low fat diet at the moment as I think its good to give the body a rest from processed foods and fat etc. So, just wondering if you all have some nice low fat recipes. Or perhaps we should have a 'recipe thread' to help inspire us all? What do you think?Bev



I have no recipies at the minute, but is a splendid idea hun definetly worth a go.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Bev,

I thought we had a recipe thread already? Bit if you mean purely in the WLG thread..then why not?

I have a few recipes:

Lentil and red pepper soup:
lentils, red pepper, carrots, onion, tin tomatoes, cinnamon, paprika - boil it all up - delicious. I freeze it as well.

Spag al brocolli and anchovies

Wholewheat spaghetti with steamed brocolli, mushroom, onion, sweetcorn and anchovies - delicious and keeps my sugars low! tom puree to thicken

Tuna and tomato rice - tin tomato, brown rice (or basmati) onion, mushroom, tomato puree to thicken.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bev (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Lucy,
I like the sound of all your recipes - apart from the anchovies.

What I was thinking was a simple 'list' - without any comments (more like a sticky) - so we can take a look if we're feeling uninspired and get some tried and trusted recipe ideas.Bev


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Idea Bev,
I just luuurve anchovies! Not sure if they are good for me or not though, but so far all seems ok.

Northerner - any chance of another sticky???


----------



## bev (Sep 8, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Great Idea Bev,
> I just luuurve anchovies! Not sure if they are good for me or not though, but so far all seems ok.
> 
> Northerner - any chance of another sticky???



Apart from the salt content I would think they are good for you as they have natural oils in.Bev


----------



## Caroline (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a suggestion.

My lot love things like sausages and burgers, so I cook them in the oven with no added fat or oil As cooking progresses I tip fat out of the tray the things are cooking in. It doesn't stop the fat altogether but reduces it greatly. For things like chips hubby has started to use rapeseed oil.

I know sausages chips and burgers are a treat and we only have them sometimes, but on any diet you don't want to feel deprived of 'normal' food while those around you are enjoying it.


----------



## Frantastic (Sep 14, 2010)

cutting out fats in your diet can make a great difference, and its as much of all the adding up of the smaller things you do as much as cutting things out all together that helps.

i've personally decided to ban frying and roasting foods all together. chuck out the frying pan and find an alternative. 
i don't eat meat apart from fish so its fairly easy for me anyway but grilling meat makes a massive difference with fat intake.

also look at things like switching to skimmed milk, using low fat marg, low fat mayo and buying tinned tuna and olives etc (and possibly anchovies if they do them) when they mixed with water or brine instead of oils. 

swap biscuits with butter for crackers made with water etc.

just a few ideas anyway.


----------

